# speaker repair



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

ver soon i will have a repalce ment for a focal polyglass 165.
I have ps165v1 they have phase plugs. one is blown used in an active 3 ways set
i am receiving ps165v33. part of the 3-way set instead of the 2 way set so no phase plug

one of those v33 has a crack in the cone. (Not all the way through but like a crease)

In the short term is i will replace my blown v1 with the good v33. Now one side has a phase plug one doesn't. Should I stop there? or should i do one of the following

use the good motor with the good cone and create a franken driver. (hardest)
cut a section of the good cone to "patch the cracked cone" put that in the other door and put the phase plug driver on the shelf. if this one how much cone / large a patch and what glue.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it a phase plug, or a cone shaped dust cap?


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

gijoe said:


> Is it a phase plug, or a cone shaped dust cap?


on the v1 its a phase plug. it doesn't move. the v33 is a normal dustcap


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

Not sure how you intend to patch the cracked driver, but that is guaranteed to mess with the sound of the driver and you'll have a hard time getting an unpatched driver to sound exactly the same. 

Just adding material on top will change the mass of the cone. Cutting out the bad part and gluing in a new piece will change the stiffness characteristics significantly.


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

khlae said:


> Not sure how you intend to patch the cracked driver, but that is guaranteed to mess with the sound of the driver and you'll have a hard time getting an unpatched driver to sound exactly the same.
> 
> Just adding material on top will change the mass of the cone. Cutting out the bad part and gluing in a new piece will change the stiffness characteristics significantly.


In theory. Adding mass will change the fs (I think). And stiffen the cone. I was going to cover the crack,. Not cut and replace.
I'm not looking for deep bass. And it's it's in a door not a perfect box.
It's a midbass not a sub. 

I guess what glue will work best on a "polyglass". Is the question.

Ie stick best. I don't want it to flex. That's not the cones job. That's for the surround. I want it to withstand the resistance of the rubber surround.


----------

